# this is why i get up early



## wiliamhbonney (Jul 23, 2011)

rainy but worth it


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice:thumbsup:


so you want to spread the wealth around a little....:whistling::yes:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

what type of reel is that gold one? 

damn nice looking doormats as well.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cough, could use some, cough, cough, pointers haha..


----------



## wiliamhbonney (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: the gold reel is a alvey go to the web site check out video you can chunk this thing very very very far.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

So u caught those specks fishing in the surf on the gulfside? Just clarifying?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!!


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Nice*

Cuz1n that sure is some fine specks . So tell the truth how far can u cast that reel?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool reel, at first glance I thought it was a fly reel/rod!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch. I just went to that web sight (http://www.alveyusa.com/ ) and was amazed at some of those side cast surf reels. Thanks for sharing..... Tom


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you have much(any) line slap with the Alvey?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Watched a couple of the videos. Those are some pretty cools reels.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Tim...I dunno, but it seems your bay watch towers link is broken...


----------



## wiliamhbonney (Jul 23, 2011)

WW2 said:


> Do you have much(any) line slap with the Alvey?


not a whole alot the first few times u cast. it is very simple, i have no problems casting over the sand bar dont know how far but u can sling it * the rod is 12 a footer*


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That kind of catch makes me want to get up earlier than usual and go. Nice job!


----------

